# Tinzaparin injections



## looby13 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi,

hope you can help, I've been injecting myself with Tinzaparin for over 2 weeks now.  Am adiministering it as shown by the nurse i.e. fatty area of abdomen, pinch the skin, inject the needle full length at 90degrees, inject slowly, withdraw needle but don't rub the area once injected.  Even though I'm trying to be really careful I still get the most horrendous bruises and sometime the injection site stings for a while.  Should this be happening?  I'm slowly running out of places to inject because of the bruising.....

thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi looby,

Yes you are doing it right  Heparin injections are an absolulte   and it's really common to get brusing and pain with them. Do speak to clinic nurses again though to see if they have an advice or suggestions on how to minimise this.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

